# Trojan.Win32.Generic.pak!cobra, Zango/W, & Trojan.Win32.Hiloti.ad(v)



## janiece

Avast is detecting these viruses on my computer every time I run a scan.

Trojan.Win32.Generic.pak!cobra, 
Zango/W, & 
Trojan.Win32.Hiloti.ad(v)

It says it quarantines them but they keep coming back. Can anyone help me remove them permanently? Per your instructions I ran Malwarebytes & Hijack This. Malwarebytes didn't find anything. I'm pasting the logs below.

I would appreciate any help!

Thanks in advance

* Hijack This*

O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {F880A4A8-C436-4AC4-AFD1-AA0BDC9552DD} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yontoo Layers - {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - C:\Program Files\Yontoo Layers Client\YontooIEClient.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbxmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotSync] "C:\Program Files\PalmSource\Desktop\HotSync.exe" -AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBXCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBXtime.dll,_RunDLLEntry@16
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Documents and Settings\marcus\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TwitterSubmitter] C:\Program Files\TwitAhead For PC\TwitAheadForPC.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\marcus\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: Glass2k.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\LeopardXP\Glass2k.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: Glass2k.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\LeopardXP\Glass2k.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = D:\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\Programs\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - D:\Programs\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/betapit/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1248749149781
O16 - DPF: {FFB3A759-98B1-446F-BDA9-909C6EB18CC7} (PCPitstop Exam) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/da2/PCPitStop2.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: getPlus(R) Helper - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_HelperSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft Limited - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: lxbx_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe

--
End of file - 8400 bytes

*Malwarebytes*

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 6106

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.13

3/19/2011 11:34:42 AM
mbam-log-2011-03-19 (11-34-42).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 159176
Time elapsed: 17 minute(s), 9 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## johnb35

I'm at work right now so can't help you to much until I get home in a couple hours.  However, can you tell me the location on your hard drive where these infections were found?


----------



## janiece

John,

Thank you for your quick reply. 

I'm not really sure where to find that information. The list just gives the "Name", "Category", "Quantity", "TAI", & "Action". It doesn't say where it is on the computer.


----------



## johnb35

Can you please post the full hijackthis log.  There is information up at the top that I also need to see.  You will see a short description of your system, like what Operating system its using and then you will see a list of running processes.


----------



## janiece

Here is all the info in the file.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:42:37 AM, on 3/19/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17080)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\marcus\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
D:\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) -  - (no file)
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {F880A4A8-C436-4AC4-AFD1-AA0BDC9552DD} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yontoo Layers - {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - C:\Program Files\Yontoo Layers Client\YontooIEClient.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbxmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotSync] "C:\Program Files\PalmSource\Desktop\HotSync.exe" -AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBXCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBXtime.dll,_RunDLLEntry@16
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Documents and Settings\marcus\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TwitterSubmitter] C:\Program Files\TwitAhead For PC\TwitAheadForPC.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\marcus\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: Glass2k.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\LeopardXP\Glass2k.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: Glass2k.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\LeopardXP\Glass2k.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = D:\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\Programs\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - D:\Programs\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/betapit/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1248749149781
O16 - DPF: {FFB3A759-98B1-446F-BDA9-909C6EB18CC7} (PCPitstop Exam) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/da2/PCPitStop2.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: getPlus(R) Helper - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_HelperSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft Limited - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: lxbx_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe

--
End of file - 8400 bytes


----------



## johnb35

I still need to see what location those infections are from so do this for me.

Open avast.  Click on the left where it says scan computer, then click on scan logs, double click on the scan that shows the infections and it will open up.  Then all you need to do is hover over the file name area on one of the entries and the file location will appear.  Please write that down and let me know what it is.


----------



## janiece

John,

Sorry it took so long to get back to you. I couldn't find the log because in my version of Avast you have to save it on the summary page (which I didn't). The program doesn't automatically save it. So, I ran another scan (which took almost 3 hr) and it didn't find anything so I boot the computer in safe mode and ran it again and it still didn't find anything. So I ran a full scan in Malwarebytes and it found 2 infections, but it had changed names. I believe it's the same virus, it just changed names (according to my research). Anyway this is what I found:  

c:\WINDOWS\servicepackfiles\i386\notepad.exe (Trojan.FakeMS) -> No action taken.
c:\WINDOWS\servicepackfiles\i386\utilman.exe (Trojan.FakeMS) -> No action taken.

Even though it says no action taken, the program said it was Quarantined.


----------



## johnb35

Alright, lets run a different scan on your system.  You will need to right click on the avast icon down by the clock and click on avast shields control and then click on disable permanently.  Then run the following program.

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/anti-virus/combofix

Then double click *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce *a log* for you. *Post that log* in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall*

Combofix should never take more that 20 minutes including the reboot if malware is detected.


In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log
A fresh HiJackThis log
An update on how your computer is running

After combofix produces the log then go back and right click on avast icon by the clock and click on avast shields control, and then click on enable all shields.


----------



## janiece

John, 

I just wanted to say again thank you for your quick responses. Below is the info you requested:


First of all, I haven't noticed any issues with my computer today.

*ComboFix*

ComboFix 11-03-19.04 - marcus 03/20/2011  19:44:57.1.1 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition  5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.1023.293 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\marcus\My Documents\Downloads\ComboFix.exe
AV: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {7591DB91-41F0-48A3-B128-1A293FD8233D}
AV: Lavasoft Ad-Watch Live! Anti-Virus *Disabled/Updated* {A1C4F2E0-7FDE-4917-AFAE-013EFC3EDE33}
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\_Setup.dll
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\_Setupx.dll
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\Setup.dat
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\Setup.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\Setup.ico
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\1.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\a.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\b.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\c.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\d.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\e.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\f.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\g.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\h.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\i.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\J.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\k.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\l.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\m.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\mru.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\n.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\o.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\p.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\q.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\r.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\s.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\t.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\u.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\v.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\w.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\x.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\y.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\PriceGong\Data\z.xml
c:\documents and settings\marcus\g2mdlhlpx.exe
D:\AUTORUN.INF
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2011-02-20 to 2011-03-20  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-03-20 20:06 . 2011-03-20 20:06	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla
2011-03-20 05:34 . 2011-03-20 05:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2011-03-19 15:41 . 2011-03-19 15:41	388096	----a-r-	c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2011-03-19 15:41 . 2011-03-19 15:41	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Trend Micro
2011-03-19 15:12 . 2011-03-19 15:12	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2011-03-19 15:11 . 2010-12-20 22:09	38224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2011-03-19 15:11 . 2011-03-19 15:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2011-03-19 15:11 . 2010-12-20 22:08	20952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-03-19 15:11 . 2011-03-19 15:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2011-03-18 16:08 . 2011-02-11 06:54	5943120	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{FF6685D9-081E-4A30-97B6-324EED31D500}\mpengine.dll
2011-02-28 03:19 . 2011-03-01 02:54	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Article Submitter
2011-02-28 03:19 . 2011-02-28 03:19	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\Bryxen Software
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-02-11 06:54 . 2009-07-28 04:56	5943120	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2011-02-08 12:55 . 2002-07-20 07:30	16432	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\lsdelete.exe
2011-02-02 22:11 . 2009-10-03 19:26	222080	------w-	c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2011-01-13 08:47 . 2010-08-13 11:46	38848	----a-w-	c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2011-01-13 08:47 . 2010-05-30 17:55	188216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2011-01-13 08:41 . 2010-05-30 17:56	294608	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2011-01-13 08:40 . 2010-05-30 17:56	47440	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2011-01-13 08:40 . 2010-05-30 17:56	100176	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswmon2.sys
2011-01-13 08:39 . 2010-05-30 17:56	94544	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswmon.sys
2011-01-13 08:37 . 2010-05-30 17:56	23632	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2011-01-13 08:37 . 2010-05-30 17:56	29392	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aavmker4.sys
2011-01-13 08:37 . 2010-05-30 17:56	17744	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2010-12-24 17:17 . 2002-07-20 04:40	98392	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\SBREDrv.sys
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SpybotSD TeaTimer"="c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe" [2009-03-05 2260480]
"cdloader"="c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" [2010-02-26 50520]
"Google Update"="c:\documents and settings\marcus\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" [2010-07-18 136176]
"WMPNSCFG"="c:\program files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe" [2006-10-19 204288]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" [2009-04-28 61440]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2010-02-15 417792]
"avast5"="c:\progra~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe" [2011-01-13 3396624]
"lxbxmon.exe"="c:\program files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe" [2005-01-18 196608]
"EzPrint"="c:\program files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe" [2004-09-17 61440]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2010-09-23 35760]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2010-09-21 932288]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe" [2010-12-14 274608]
"LXBXCATS"="c:\windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBXtime.dll" [2004-11-02 69632]
.
c:\documents and settings\marcus\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Glass2k.lnk - c:\windows\BricoPacks\LeopardXP\Glass2k.exe [N/A]
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Acrobat Assistant.lnk - d:\adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe [2009-8-22 49254]
Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe [2011-1-15 113664]
HotSync Manager.lnk - c:\program files\Palm\Hotsync.exe [2008-1-3 1392640]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WinDefend]
@="Service"
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\CursorXP]
2005-01-19 20:34	128000	----a-w-	c:\program files\CursorXP\CursorXP.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SunJavaUpdateSched]
2009-10-11 09:17	149280	----a-w-	c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VeohPlugin]
2009-10-27 19:46	2075896	----a-w-	c:\program files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\veohwebplayer.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\WMPNSCFG]
2006-10-19 02:05	204288	------w-	c:\program files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"ERSvc"=2 (0x2)
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre6\\bin\\java.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dpvsetup.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Veoh Networks\\VeohWebPlayer\\veohwebplayer.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\marcus\\Application Data\\mjusbsp\\magicJack.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre6\\launch4j-tmp\\wowd.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Plugin Manager\\skypePM.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Real\\RealPlayer\\realplay.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\lxbxcoms.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\spool\\drivers\\w32x86\\3\\lxbxPSWX.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"=
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"135:TCP"= 135:TCP:TCP Port 135
"5000:TCP"= 5000:TCP:TCP Port 5000
"5001:TCP"= 5001:TCP:TCP Port 5001
"5002:TCP"= 5002:TCP:TCP Port 5002
"5003:TCP"= 5003:TCP:TCP Port 5003
"5004:TCP"= 5004:TCP:TCP Port 5004
"5005:TCP"= 5005:TCP:TCP Port 5005
"5006:TCP"= 5006:TCP:TCP Port 5006
"5007:TCP"= 5007:TCP:TCP Port 5007
"5008:TCP"= 5008:TCP:TCP Port 5008
"5009:TCP"= 5009:TCP:TCP Port 5009
"5010:TCP"= 5010:TCP:TCP Port 5010
"5011:TCP"= 5011:TCP:TCP Port 5011
"5012:TCP"= 5012:TCP:TCP Port 5012
"5013:TCP"= 5013:TCP:TCP Port 5013
"5014:TCP"= 5014:TCP:TCP Port 5014
"5015:TCP"= 5015:TCP:TCP Port 5015
"5016:TCP"= 5016:TCP:TCP Port 5016
"5017:TCP"= 5017:TCP:TCP Port 5017
"5018:TCP"= 5018:TCP:TCP Port 5018
"5019:TCP"= 5019:TCP:TCP Port 5019
"5020:TCP"= 5020:TCP:TCP Port 5020
"443:UDP"= 443:UDP:*isabledoVoo UDP port 443
"37674:TCP"= 37674:TCP:*isabledoVoo TCP port 37674
"37674:UDP"= 37674:UDP:*isabledoVoo UDP port 37674
"37675:UDP"= 37675:UDP:*isabledoVoo UDP port 37675
.
R0 Lbd;Lbd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Lbd.sys [7/20/2002 12:40 AM 64288]
R1 aswSP;aswSP;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys [5/30/2010 1:56 PM 294608]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [5/30/2010 1:56 PM 17744]
R2 WinDefend;Windows Defender;c:\program files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe [11/3/2006 7:19 PM 13592]
S2 Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;c:\program files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe [12/3/2010 5:05 AM 1405384]
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-03-20 c:\windows\Tasks\Ad-Aware Scan (Dailey).job
- c:\program files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Ad-AwareAdmin.exe [2010-12-03 13:06]
.
2011-03-20 c:\windows\Tasks\Ad-Aware Update (Weekly).job
- c:\program files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Ad-AwareAdmin.exe [2010-12-03 13:06]
.
2011-03-20 c:\windows\Tasks\MP Scheduled Scan.job
- c:\program files\Windows Defender\MpCmdRun.exe [2006-11-03 23:20]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - d:\programs\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\marcus\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1no4dyuk.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT2418376&SearchSource=3&q={searchTerms}
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - ICQ Search
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.netdivvy.com/
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=en&q=
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0017-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0017-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Yontoo Layers: plugin@yontoo.com - %profile%\extensions\plugin@yontoo.com
FF - Ext: Google Toolbar for Firefox: {3112ca9c-de6d-4884-a869-9855de68056c} - %profile%\extensions\{3112ca9c-de6d-4884-a869-9855de68056c}
FF - Ext: Delicious Bookmarks: {2fa4ed95-0317-4c6a-a74c-5f3e3912c1f9} - %profile%\extensions\{2fa4ed95-0317-4c6a-a74c-5f3e3912c1f9}
FF - Ext: Java Quick Starter: jqs@sun.com - c:\program files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ff
FF - Ext: RealPlayer Browser Record Plugin: {ABDE892B-13A8-4d1b-88E6-365A6E755758} - c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext
FF - user.js: yahoo.homepage.dontask - true
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
BHO-{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - c:\program files\Yontoo Layers Client\YontooIEClient.dll
HKCU-Run-TwitterSubmitter - c:\program files\TwitAhead For PC\TwitAheadForPC.exe
HKLM-Run-HotSync - c:\program files\PalmSource\Desktop\HotSync.exe
SafeBoot-mcmscsvc
SafeBoot-MCODS
AddRemove-{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B} - c:\docume~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\TARMAI~1\{889DF~1\Setup.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-03-20 19:52
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ...  
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
  LXBXCATS = rundll32 c:\windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBXtime.dll,_RunDLLEntry@16??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? 
.
scanning hidden files ...  
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(532)
c:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.dll
.
Completion time: 2011-03-20  19:55:32
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2011-03-20 23:55
.
Pre-Run: 25,438,638,080 bytes free
Post-Run: 25,717,280,768 bytes free
.
WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Home-BootDisk-ENU.exe
[boot loader]
timeout=2
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
c:\cmdcons\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdcons
UnsupportedDebug="do not select this" /debug
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptOut /maxmem=1024 /numproc=1
.
- - End Of File - - A9E847C484D2BC925AC80212C1D5F764



*Hijackthis*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:00:02 PM, on 3/20/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17080)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
D:\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) -  - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {F880A4A8-C436-4AC4-AFD1-AA0BDC9552DD} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbxmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBXCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBXtime.dll,_RunDLLEntry@16
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Documents and Settings\marcus\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\marcus\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: Glass2k.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\LeopardXP\Glass2k.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: Glass2k.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\LeopardXP\Glass2k.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = D:\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\Programs\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - D:\Programs\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/betapit/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1248749149781
O16 - DPF: {FFB3A759-98B1-446F-BDA9-909C6EB18CC7} (PCPitstop Exam) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/da2/PCPitStop2.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: getPlus(R) Helper - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_HelperSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft Limited - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: lxbx_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe

--
End of file - 7327 bytes


----------



## johnb35

Rerun hijackthis and place checks next to the following entries.

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {F880A4A8-C436-4AC4-AFD1-AA0BDC9552DD} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\marcus\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = D:\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe

Then look in add/remove programs and if adobe acrobat is listed then uninstall it and download the latest version of adobe reader here.


http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=BUIGO 

Just make sure you uncheck mcafee security scan plug before downloading.

Also look for any java entries, the only one you should have listed is java  update 24.  If you don't have the latest listed then go here to download it.

http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp


----------



## janiece

I'm clicking on "fix" for all the ones that I put a check next to right?


----------



## johnb35

Yes, i'm sorry for not explaining that fully.


----------



## janiece

*All Clean Now, Thank You!*

John,

I just wanted to tell you that my computer seems to be free of all bugs! Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it!

Janiece


----------



## johnb35

Your welcome.  I also noticed that I omitted a version number when I said to remove adobe acrobat.  If adobe acrobat 5 is listed in add/remove programs please uninstall it.  You don't want older versions of the software installed as they contain vulnerabilities that could be attacked by malware.


----------



## janiece

Yes, thank you. I did uninstall version 5 of Acrobat. Thanks again.


----------

